# Photographs by Angie - Photography Blog (to accompany website)



## PhotographsbyAngie (Sep 27, 2009)

I created a photo-blog to help promote our website and also as a place to post some of my photographs that are not related to our website's target market.

Photographs by Angie

There is a link to the website on the blog as well....

Thanks,
Angie

_*Also, those of you who have blogs*.._. 
Do you actively promote it, and if so.... has it helped bring business in for you?


----------------


----------

